# Wilkes or Elbert county



## woodzx225 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am a firefighter from nc looking for a club to join due to losing my old one. I would prefer wilkes or elbert counties but would go further as long as club had camping with power. Not looking for QDM just a safe group to hunt with.


----------



## Danny Cope (Mar 24, 2009)

brotherhood hunting club in wilkes county contact Richard Howard   770-869-7478


----------



## dutchman (Mar 25, 2009)

Check this thread and let me know if you're interested. We have openings.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=266531


----------



## Pat Tria (Mar 25, 2009)

We have 2 more openings to complete our year round club membership in Wilkes County. We are located approximately 12 miles north of Washington. We lease a 500 acre timber tract with multiple food plots that are planted twice each year with supplemental corn feeders throughout. We are also leasing our old 430 acre tract of land. Both leases have a beaver pond for the duck hunters. The creek bottoms are all hardwoods, the rest of the property is pine of various ages. We stay in an old farmhouse with all ammenities including: full kitchen, 2 full baths, washer/dryer, dishwasher, telephone, Sat TV, AC/Heat, etc. Boy is it sweeeeeet to take a hot shower after a day in the woods. Great deer & turkey hunting on the leased property and great fishing in Clarks Hill and Lake Russell. Although we are not a QDM club, we don't shoot small deer. Membership is limited to 14 members and their families. Annual dues are $1100. Respond via e-mail at: tria1@juno.com.


----------



## bowman69 (Mar 25, 2009)

*wilkes co club*

Don't miss turkey season ,Hunting club in Wilkes co. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DEER - HOGS - TURKEY
My partner and I just took over a hunting lease in Wilkes Co. GA. near the town of Washington, we are looking for members. The club is 1030 acres of pines , hardwoods and swamp, cover is thick. Home to deer , turkey , hogs , and rabbits. It is open to year-round use , we have a club {trailer} house with rooms available or you can bring your own trailer. The club has elect. but no water. The club has been around for 15+ yrs , we have been members for last 3 yrs. We want to have a good family club to go hunt, relax, and have fun.
Membership will be $ 600 a yr. Give me a call 404-312- 9734 Dave
club will have 23 members. We are showing club every weekend. Club location : 820 Clark Gresham rd., Tignall , GA. (Wilks co.)
need 5 members


----------



## Dan Hazazer (Mar 25, 2009)

*Smokey Mt Hunt Club*

615 acres in Wilkes county contact Dan Hazazer 1-828-421-1616


----------

